# The Agalus Crusade



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Dark Apostle Azroth looked upon the Sons of Lorgar, their crimson armour gleaming in the heart of the _Infidus Apocalypta_. They were waiting, waiting to kill the the puppets of the false-Emperor, the Dark Apostle raised his crozius "Brothers of the 9th Grand host, soon we will be upon the wretched world of Agalus Primus. There we shall spread the word of blessed Lorgar, the fools who refuse shall be flayed alive, and those who give themselves to the gods of the Aether shall be spared our blades but fall upon their erstwhile brethren. Now Sons of Lorgar raise your blades and cut your wrists and offer your blood so the slaughter shall begin anew!" As the assembled host did as instructed, Azroth smiled, for the will of the gods is coming to absolute fruition. with this blood sacrifice, not only will they be able to summon the servants of the Dark Gods they will also bring the blessed aether upon the hated Imperials. "Now the sacred Coryphaus will speak of his plans, and how much damage the Cults have done."


The Coryphaus will do as said above as well as qoute a passage from the Book of Lorgar (make it up)

The Vostroyan commander begins to brief his regiment of where they are going next until reports of a warpstorm up north and red armoured traitor marines start to come in and then he releases the distress signal

For the Ultramarines it is obvious.


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

The Coryphaus inclined his bare head respectfully towards his Dark Apostle and stepped forward, he waited a moment to let anticipation build before speaking.
His voice rang out across the assembled brothers, deep and strong, it was as if he were standing next to them.
*“Brothers, fellow warriors of the Ninth Host, rejoice, for as the Apostle says; we march for War!”* He surveyed the ranks, knowing they were all as eager for bloodshed as he was.
*“First, the Cults. They have been remarkably good at infiltrating levels of Government and the Military, riots have broken out amongst many Hives and townships as we have approached.”*
His lips curled into a slight smile.
*“This has thrown the Corpse-Emperors forces into disarray as they fight amongst each other and make attempts at quelling the riots. We are unexpected and the Warp Storm will cover our approach”*

He nodded to a servitor, the emaciated being hardwired into a control panel, immediately data and schematics, the Corypahus’ plans which he had discussed with the Dark Apostle; were sent to the leaders of each squad. They would review them privately with their men and the other squads that had received the same assignment.

*“The Eleventh to Sixteenth squads will be deployed along the Eastern Fringe, they will wait until the Esteemed First, Second and Fourth squads give them the signal for advance. Overall five hundred will be selected to make First Drop.
The goal is to disable the Planetary Defence System, thus allowing the remaining Host to deploy.”*

His claws curled slowly into fists as he relished the thought of destruction being brought upon the lapdogs of the False Emperor.
*“The remaining squads will deploy and engage the Imperial Guard scum. Grier, Champion of Nurgle has command of the Esteemed Third and Fifth Squad. Overall, if either the Apostle or I am not present you will defer to him.”*

Khul’Grath reached up and placed his helm upon his head, locking it into place.

*“Prepare your gear and pray to the Dark Gods, for we join Battle soon!”*

His speech over, he stepped back down, away from the podium, signalling that he was indeed finished. He would return to his quarters and pray to the Ruinous Powers until he was needed, unless his Apostle wished more of him.


((Sorry for the Delayed post))


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Colonel Corvius Silva strode into the briefing room, his two Vostroyan bodyguards in tow. In a week various cults had risen up, everywhere putting the Planetary Defence Force on alert as they tried to deal with these riots. The 375th Vostroyans had been in system and had landed to help restore order to this planet. However the approaching warp storm worried the Colonel, who now stood in a room with all the officers and sergeants of the 375th. 

_"Stand at ease men, over the past few months cult activity in all the major cities have increased. The planetary defence force and the government are corrupt and have had to be investigated. However, as the warp storm has gotten closer the riots have increased and so has desertion. We alone stand pure and strong in the face of adversity. Due to this we are moving to Lake Scarbrand, a military base, not too far from the capital. This base is well defended and has a void shield if we need use of it. Prepare the troops we move in an hour." _

Colonel Corvius Silva was about to leave the room when an aide rushed in, breathlessly exclaiming that Chaos ships had been spotted, and that marines were making planet-fall. Silva spat in disgust before turning back to the table. He looked at his men. _"Get your troops ready now! We have only a short amount of time and need to make it to Lake Scarbrand. Get me the commanding officer on the vox, tell him to raise shields." _With that his men moved out of the briefing room quickly leaving Silva and his two bodyguards alone. He moved to the holotable and began typing in his activation code, that done the distress beacon activated and Silva left the room.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nyvikson stood against the wall the entire briefing as colonel Silva outlined the situation as hand. It seemed as though the planetary leaders were unfaithful idiots to have let the people get this far out of hand. Nyvikson new his men were going to need him soon, his inspirational preach at the fore-front. 

Suddenly an aide rushed up to the colonel, and the color in his face drained. He spat on the floor then turned around and readdressed them. "Get your troops ready now! We have only a short amount of time and need to make it to Lake Scarbrand. Get me the commanding officer on the vox, tell him to raise shields." Nyvikson relished in the idea of taking a few heretics down before he died, esepcially these new chaos space marines. As the meeting ended he caught up with Colonel Silva and stopped him.

"Sir, I am attached to a mechanised unit, one that on standbye and ready to deploy at a minutes notice. Would you like me to go ahead and attack the enemy before they get a firm landing base???"

(OCC: Lord Ramo, i need your input on this)


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The smell of blood was a sweet smell to Azroth, especially the blood of unbelievers and the pure essence of the blessed Immaterium brought a feral grin to his noble features. Soon the smell will come to him when the dreadclaw lands, then the gods of the blessed aether will smile upon him. The Dark Apostle turned his head to the Coryphaus and spoke, "Khul'Grath once we have taken the north, order the blessed who possess the knowledge of Ghalmek, to hack into the Unbeliever's propaganda voxes so that I can spread the black testament of blessed Lorgar. Let them know that there are gods truly worthy of worship, teach them to reject the Corpse-Emperor or the last thing they will hear is the sound of truth blaring in their skulls as our blades tear their hearts out." Then suddenly the dreadclaw landed.

As the Word Bearers finally landed in the planets Northern wastes, Azroth looked around, the energies of the Empyrean were swirling around him, and he revelled in it. "Coryphaus, send a coterie to rendezvous with the cult leader, he has information vital for our blessed crusade to succeed, tell him that Dark Apostle Azroth the Malefactor sends his blessings and order any cultists within the enemy ranks to strike when the Urizen's chosen are within 20 paces of the planetary defense, system. Also any cult warrior who takes the leaders of this bases heads shall recieve the blessings of Lorgar." Azroth then felt bolts of las energy thud into his chest plate and smiled wickidly. He raised his blessed bolt pistol Kaz'ul and the howling of the barrel echoed throughout the snowy chasm. The Dark Apostle relished watching the Daemonic bolt killing the unbelievers as their souls became forfeit to the blood god. He threw his head back and laughed aloud and bellowed "Go forth sons of Lorgar, kill for the Dark Gods, let them wallow in despair as they find only the true faith in death. Flay their corpses so the Unbelievers will know what happens to those who do not follow the Gods of the Aether."


----------



## WarpSpawned (Mar 9, 2010)

The Coryphaus inclined his head in acknowledgment of the Apostles wishes.
*“Yes my Apostle, your will be done”*
When the Deathclaw landed he was right behind the Apostle, already voxing the Word Bearers to whom the knowledge of Ghalmek was given.

*“Blessed kinsman, the Apostle has a task for you”*
Khu’Grath could tell that he had gained their immediate attention. Good.
*“You are to gain access to the Unbeliever’s mainframe, yes, their voxes; this is so the Dark Apostle may spread the Black Testament of Bless Lorgar. To let them know the Truth before they die!”*

He received affirmatives to his order before cutting off the vox; he signalled two Champions and their squads over, relaying the Apostles wishes.

*“Listen well; your duty is to make contact with the Cultists leader, he has information vital to the Crusade, you will tell him that the Dark Apostle Azroth the Malefactor has sent his blessing.”*

Khul’Grath grinned ferally behind his snarling helm.
*“Send an order that any and all Cultists infiltrated into the ranks of the enemy are to show their true allegiance when the Urizen’s Chosen are within twenty paces of the Planetary Defence System; until then, they arte to maintain their cover like the good little dogs they are”*

He turned away, speaking once over his shoulder.
*“Any Dog that takes the leaders head shall receive Lorgars Blessing. Get to it, kinsmen, bring much pain and suffering to the Unbeliever's!”*
Content that the orders would be followed to the best of their abilities, the Coryphaus rejoined his Apostle, tearing the head from a guardsman’s shoulders.
*“The orders are given, Dark Apostle”*


----------



## Assassin_reborn2 (Jul 4, 2009)

In the room fourteen Imperial Guardsmen stood at ease. Each equipped with weapons that could make short work of Ceramite. Wearing Carapace armor that covered their whole persons. Each was a shining example of the finest the Imperial Guard could bring to to the battlefield. Trained in the Schola Progenium since the age of five to become the best of the best second only to the space marines. Out of countless recruits only they had passed. Suddenly a door slid open and a figure came in. Dressed almost exactly the same as the others, except for a sergeant insignia proudly displayed on his arm.
"Attention!" The sergeant roared, the sound came through metallic and warped as it moved through his helmet. As one the squad came to attention, their boots make a loud clang as they came down within a millisecond of each other.
"As of two hours ago, Colonel Silva has called for all troops to be ready for action. We have a major Chaos incursion on this planet! That includes Chaos Space Marines. We as the Hammer of the Imperial Guard MUST be ready. I expect everybody to be ready for deployment in thirty minutes!"
"YES SIR!" a chorus of equally warped responses answered his orders. As one the troops saluted and marched out.


----------

